# Dismantled Crab Spider



## Markw (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi all.  I found this little guy hanging in my the garden around my pond.  He was a little ham as far as photography goes.  I can generally never get this side of a crab spider.  They would much rather show me their rear .  Anywho, enjoy and please comment. 

Nikon D300s
Sigma 180mm F/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF Macro 

1






2





Thanks for looking!  Please comment. 
Mark

BTW: I changed my avatar for the first time since I've been registered. :O


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 25, 2011)

Spider seems alittle bright but it probablly doesn't help it being an albino! I love it, seeing spiders up-close generally disgusts me, but I find this guy to be more interesting than anything!


----------



## Markw (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought he was albino as well, but his eyes are black.  I don't know if they generally come in this color, but my guess would be melanistic if not.  

Thanks for the comments!
Mark


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice shot!

Crab spider of the _Mecaphesa_ branch.. white is not uncommon. They are gorgeous spiders!

Link to BugGuide.net and the Mecaphesa page.. if you are interested  Genus Mecaphesa - BugGuide.Net


----------



## Markw (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you.  Living in the city-ish environment that I do, we don't get many crab spiders out and about.  I've only seen two this whole year.  Maybe that's why I've never seen a white one like this.  Thanks for the links, too.

Mark


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Anytime... I have lots of links for insect ID... kind of a hobby.


----------



## edddial (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## jimshirey (Aug 27, 2011)

crab spiders are more common than you would think.  i see them all the time in wildflowers, and they are usually white or yellow, with slight greenish tinges as they age.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 27, 2011)

jimshirey said:


> crab spiders are more common than you would think.  i see them all the time in wildflowers, and they are usually white or yellow, with slight greenish tinges as they age.



so shoot them, Jim, shoot them!


----------

